# tuners



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody know of any dyno tuners in the Tucson or Phoenix area??


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

You can check here but Im sure their are some others in your area maybe with a Mustang tune or just a unlisted one. DynoJet locator from their site.


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

There are tons of dyno tuners in the metro Phoenix area
Vivid racing -- http://www.vividracing.com/catalog/pages.php/cID/4
X-act dyno / UMS Tuning
Mynnes perf. -- http://www.mynesperformance.com/shop/dynamometer.htm
AZ pwer & sound ( i think )

Several up by Scottsdale airpark , but I can't think of the names right now????

also
Dyno-comp -- http://www.dyno-comp.com/

I'll see about digging up some more names & numbers


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't know if this is close to you or not but how about:
http://www.azpowerandsound.com/


----------

